# Fibonacci Numbers



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought we could make a Fibonacci series. A Fibonacci series is where you add the previous 2 numbers together so it goes like 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13,.....

I'll start.

1


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

1


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

3


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

5










I couldn't help but post this in here. lol


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

8


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

13

ha that guys like "wtf do you want, this is MY cell!"


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

21


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

34


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

55


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

89


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

144

i like this thread!


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

233


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

377


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

599


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

:bash
AlwaysOnTheOutside: I know :no I ****ed it up, sorry.:doh


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

1564


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Uh oh, let's backtrack a bit.

377
610
987
1597

C'mon guys...none of the first posters had trouble with 1, 1, 2, 3, and 5!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

2584


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

4181


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

6765

Butterfly effect anyone?????


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

10,946


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

17,711


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

28,657


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46,368


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

75,025


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

121,393


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

196,418


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

317,811

Anyone know if we are still on track? haha I don't know.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

514,229


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

832,040

- No, we are not on track. I think it's getting wronger and wronger.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1,346,269


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

2,239,081


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

3,585,350 *shoots himself in the head*


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

5,824,431


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9,409,781


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

15,234,212


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

24,643,993


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

39,878,205


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64,522,198


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

104,400,403


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

168,922,601 (I can't check my work on my calculator anymore )


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

273,323,004


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

442,245,605


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

715,568,609


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1,157,814,214


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

1,873,382,823


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1,157,814,214

1,873,382,823
--------------------
3,031,197,037


----------

